# HUGE Fish Tank and Cabnet



## GEARJAMMER (Sep 10, 2007)

Just wanting to know if anyone would have Snakes of interest to swap for this Fish Tank set-up

Tank Size 
1600mm Long
750mm Wide
670mm High
Holds approx 750litres of water
2 x 1200LPH Canister Filters
2 x 300w Heaters

No FISH sorry


----------



## The-Guy (Sep 10, 2007)

this is kind of trying to sell without paying, as it should be in for sale section.
I would delete this if i were you or a moderator may give you an infraction.


----------



## bylo (Sep 10, 2007)

Nice tank Jammer , what are you going to do with the fish


----------



## mertle (Sep 10, 2007)

Make it into an enclosure, would look cool


----------



## Scleropages (Sep 10, 2007)

Fighting fish and africans in the same pH?

Good lord.


----------



## GEARJAMMER (Sep 10, 2007)

Thanks bylo


----------



## GEARJAMMER (Sep 10, 2007)

Trousa_Snake said:


> Fighting fish and africans in the same pH?
> 
> Good lord.


Praise The Lord:lol:

Your the second person to say that in the 6 months they have been in there

Could it be i might know a thing or two about keeping fish


----------



## The-Guy (Sep 10, 2007)

lol, fighting fish and Ph, they can live in anything lol. Mine was forgotten once and lived in a little tank for about 2 months with no water changes, then when i later got a bigger tank and put him in he died


----------



## mines bigger (Sep 10, 2007)

GEARJAMMER said:


> Praise The Lord:lol:
> 
> Your the second person to say that in the 6 months they have been in there
> 
> Could it be i might know a thing or two about keeping fish


i think trousa would know a bit about fish too, concidering he works at a fish shop


----------



## GEARJAMMER (Sep 10, 2007)

The-Guy said:


> lol, fighting fish and Ph, they can live in anything lol. Mine was forgotten once and lived in a little tank for about 2 months with no water changes, then when i later got a bigger tank and put him in he died


LOL:lol: I admit at first i worried they would diebut now all they have on there minds is LOVE

Sorry Trousa, i'm not an expert but it annoys me everytime someone starts a Thread and they get bombaded with Opions and Crap that has nothing to do with what the thread was about


----------



## dansfish4tea (Sep 10, 2007)

how much


----------



## GEARJAMMER (Sep 10, 2007)

dansfish4tea said:


> how much


PM sent mate


----------



## GEARJAMMER (Sep 11, 2007)

bump


----------



## Tatelina (Sep 11, 2007)

GEARJAMMER said:


> Sorry Trousa, i'm not an expert but it annoys me everytime someone starts a Thread and they get bombaded with Opions and Crap that has nothing to do with what the thread was about



Says the one who's started a potential 'for sale/swap' thread without a subscription.


----------



## The-Guy (Sep 11, 2007)

> Says the one who's started a potential 'for sale/swap' thread without a subscription.


exactly... thats what i said, but did anyone list? No.....


----------



## GEARJAMMER (Sep 11, 2007)

*paid In Full*


----------



## bylo (Sep 11, 2007)

*he paid*



GEARJAMMER said:


> *paid In Full*


that's better , your a seller now
keep it fair


----------



## GEARJAMMER (Sep 11, 2007)

bump for me


----------

